# H. J. Heinz Bottle



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2008)

Anyone know how old/common this H.J. Heinz Bottle is?
 It has H.J. Heinz Co   49    on it.  I dug it out with a bunch of 1900-1910 bottles but it seems newer than that.

 thanks


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 10, 2008)

another pic


----------



## necie35020 (May 11, 2008)

How tall is that one? HJ Heinz bottled India Relish. Bottle was clear 6 1/4 inches tall, tooled lip and smooth base. 1925-1935. I'm still kind of new at this, so I'm not sure yours is smooth base and tooled lip.


----------

